# Spielen mit dem Trackball



## Gtantha (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mir vor Kurzem einen Trackball ( Logitech http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001DQY9AW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) bestellt und plane damit zu spielen.
Im Laufe der nächsten Woche werde ich hier meine Erfahrungen posten und hoffe damit dann Leuten helfen zu können die über einen Umstieg nachdenken.
Ich spiele so ziemlich alle Genre an Spielen, im Moment vor allem:
-Diablo 3
-LoL
-CoD
-CS:GO
und zwar so ziemlich in der Reihenfolge von der Spielzeit.



Tag 1 aka 02.07.14

So, der Trackball ist heute angekommen.
Auspacken, anschließen, etc...
Und dann das erste Mal benutzen: Mir ist der Zeiger beim Klicken weggerutscht, weil ich immer den Zeigefinger mit bewegt und somit auch die Kugel geschoben habe.
Ansonsten alles wie erwartet, die erste halbe Stunde nur am abkotzen...
Mittlerweile (nach ungefähr 8h Einsatz) geht es einigermaßen, sogar Diablo kann ich recht problemlos spielen. Windowsoberfläche lässt sich auch bedienen. Das einzige Problem, dass ich bisher habe ist die Schwergängigkeit des Balls. Die Kugel rollt nicht so leicht wie ich gehofft hatte und hakt auch gerne mal beim anschieben, vor allem wenn ich die Kugeln von bestimmten Fingerpositionen nach unten bewegen will. Schmieren ist aus ersichtlichen Gründen ja leider nicht drin...
Die Präzision meiner Mausbewegungen bei meiner alten Maus habe ich noch nicht erreicht. Allgemein ist der Ball für mich als Highsenser recht langsam. Stelle ich ihn jedoch empfindlicher treffe ich nichts mehr (Grobmotoriker mit den Fingern ^^).

Morgen wage ich mich dann ein bisschen mehr an die Shooter heran, die erste Runde CS (gegen Bots) heute Nachmittag fühlte sich unglaublich schrecklich an.

EDIT: Ganz wichtig, hätte ich fast vergessen. Das fehlende Scrollrad ist natürlich ungewohnt, aber mit Universalscroll geht das. Universalscroll wird leider nicht von Spielen erkannt 
EDIT2: aber mittlere Maustaste lässt sich auf die Zusatztaste legen.



Tag 2
Mittlerweile bin ich recht fix mit dem Trackball unterwegs. Zum Spielen von Shootern bin ich heute nicht gekommen, aber Diablo klappt immer besser und die erste Runde LoL sah auch nicht schlecht aus. Mein Daumen tut ein bisschen weh, aber das liegt hauptsächlich an Diablo. Mittlerweile vermisse ich aber das Mausrad immer mehr, da Universalscroll leider nicht von allen Anwendungen als Mausradersatz akzeptiert wird (zBsp VLC). Die Sensibilität habe ich mittlerweile höher gestellt, aber die Kugel hakt immer noch ab und zu, was an den Lagern liegt.

Also ein kleines Zwischenfazit:
Ein Trackball ist zum Spielen nutzbar, die Umstellung gelingt je nach Länge der Compuersession schneller oder langsamer, aber im Allgemeinen schneller als ich erwartet hatte. ABER: Verzichtet nie auf ein Mausrad!!!!


Tag 3
Es funktioniert alles immer besser, aber irgendwie ist immer was in den Lagern des Balls. Kann einfach an mir liegen oder ein allgemeines Problem dabei sein, aber der Ball fängt dann auch immer mal wieder zu haken an und muss so alle Stunde sauber gemacht werden. Seltsamerweise ist der ganze Dreck immer nur in einem Lager (links)...
Ansonsten Gibts es nichts großartiges Neues, ich würde sagen nach einer halben Woche hat man die Umstellung geschafft und danach geht es nur noch ans Training um immer präziser zu werden.



Ich werde Morgen noch einmal hier schreiben, dann bin ich für zwei Wochen im Urlaub. Danach schreibe ich hier nur noch sporadisch und bei außergewöhnlichen Sachen.


----------



## 442 (29. Juni 2014)

Das geht doch auf den Daumen. 

Aber gute Idee, freue mich schon auf die Ergebnisse!


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2014)

Hasb früher auch mit Trackball gezockt, bin aber wieder zur normalen Maus gewechselt.
Ich bin mit der einfach wesentlicher schneller und genauer.


----------



## Gtantha (29. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema das geht auf den Daumen: ich hab mir ein Modell rausgesucht wo die Kugel mit Zeige-/Mittelfinger bewegt wird um das zu vermeiden.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juni 2014)

Shooter mit nem Trackball... Damit spielst du quasi mit nem Analogstick gegen normale Mäuse - kann mir vorstellen, dass du damit arg im Nachteil sein wirst, was Aiming angeht.
LoL geht, MIL Kerp spielt auch mit sowas in der LCS. D3 müsste demnach auch gehen.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juni 2014)

Das Experiment hat ein Clankollege damals auch gemacht. Allerdings als reiner Shooterspieler. Hat nicht so wirklich geklappt. Da ist der Vergleich mit dem Analogstick eines Controllers mit dem Trackball gar nicht mal so verkehrt.


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2014)

Das Teil sieht aus wie n schleimiges einäugiges Alien  
also zocken möcht ich damit nicht, geschweige denn neben mir liegen haben ^^
Gibt aber bestimmt gute Anwendungsgebiete für solche Trackballs


----------



## shadie (30. Juni 2014)

Sehr nette Idee aber ich befürchte ebenfalls, dass du da bei Shootern stark im Nachteil sein wirst.

Würde mich dennoch über deinen Erfahrungsbericht freuen.


----------



## Gtantha (1. Juli 2014)

Der Trackball ist jetzt da.
Ein großes Dankeschön an die Post, die zu unfähig ist bei mir zu klingeln und das Paket dem Nachbarn in die Hand drückt...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2014)

Gtantha schrieb:


> Der Trackball ist jetzt da.
> Ein großes Dankeschön an die Post, die zu unfähig ist bei mir zu klingeln und das Paket dem Nachbarn in die Hand drückt...


 
Sei froh, bei mir haben sie teilweise nur einen Zettel in den Briefkasten geworfen oder waren zu unfähig meine Adresse zu finden.


----------



## Gtantha (2. Juli 2014)

Tag 1 abgeschlossen.
Ich bin nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Gerät, aber es taugt schon was.

Fazit nach der ersten Runde LoL: machbar, aber schrecklich ungewohnt und langsam.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2014)

Warum hast Du denn überhaupt diesen Versuch gestartet? Also irgendeinen Vorteil musst Du Dir doch von dem Trackball erhofft haben, oder?


----------



## shadie (2. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum hast Du denn überhaupt diesen Versuch gestartet? Also irgendeinen Vorteil musst Du Dir doch von dem Trackball erhofft haben, oder?


 
Naja wenn man etwas nicht testet woher soll man wissen, ob man was verpasst ? 
Oder isst du auch immer das selbe weils dir schmeckt ? 

Ich finde die Idee super, hätte ja auch was werden können.

Vielleicht gewöhnst du dich noch dran und kannst die Sensitivität höher stellen, dann gehts auch flotter.


----------



## Gtantha (2. Juli 2014)

Ich werde mich sicherlich dran gewöhnen. Und warum ich das mache?
1. Wollte das immer mal ausprobieren
2. Meine Maus fühlte sich immer kleiner an und der Trackball hat ne vernünftige Größe
3. for the lulz

Tag 2: Check
Mein Mausrad:


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Juli 2014)

Huh, ist die Maus schon hinüber?


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juli 2014)

Dein Mausrad? Warum hast du denn ausgerechnet diese Version gekauft? Es gibt doch auch z.B. die Logitech M570 Wireless.


----------



## Gtantha (3. Juli 2014)

Da war kein Mausrad dran, das wusste ich vorher. Aber ich vermisse es bereits. Und zu dem M570: Ich war im Laden, hab mir beide Varianten angeschaut und fand den M570 nicht so toll.

Tag 3: Check
Ab Übermorgen im Urlaub: Doppelcheck
Umstellung gelungen: Bis auf das Mausrad, da nicht alle Programme Alternativen wie Universalscroll oder MMT akzeptieren.

EDIT: Ich verspreche das ich nach dem Urlaub ausführlich Shooter spielen werde und dazu dann hier noch etwas schreibe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal das Vergnügen mit einem Trackball und muss sagen das er mir aus dem Fenster geworfen am besten gefallen hatte. Ich finde das Ding grauenhaft.
 PS versuche mal dein Glück mit dem " Bearbeiten Button ", Doppelposts sind ungern gesehen besonders am Fließband produziert


----------



## Suebafux (4. Juli 2014)

Vor vielen Jahren (als Mäuse die Bewegung noch über schwere Kugeln umsetzten) hatte ich auch mal so etwas und sogar Battlefield 1942 damit gespielt.
War damals (gefühlt) genauer als eine Maus und hatte man sich daran gewöhnt gab es auch keinen Krampf mehr im Daumen. Heute würde ich mir einen Trackball aber nicht mehr antun.


----------



## Gtantha (4. Juli 2014)

Ok. wenn ihr das als Doppelpost bezeichnet...
Für mich ist ein Doppelpost eigentlich der gleiche Post zweimal hintereinander. Das Zusammenfügen was hier gemacht wurde entfernt meiner Meinung nach den Kontext der einzelnen Teile und auch die zeitliche Relation. Aber ich bin ja nur ein Neuling hier, ich kann mich nicht gegen die Macht der Mods stemmen.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor Jahren mal das Vergnügen mit einem Trackball und muss sagen das er mir aus dem Fenster geworfen am besten gefallen hatte. Ich finde das Ding grauenhaft.


 Ich durfte einen trackman marble eine Zeit lang an einem Spezialrechner nutzen. Dort konnte man aber eh nur nach rechts oder links scrollen und durch ein textbasiertes Menü blättern. Für genau dieses Anwendungsgebiet war das Ding echt gut.
Navigation in richtigem 2D-_Raum_, aus Spaß an einem anderen Rechner getestet, war aber absolut grauenhaft.


Suebafux schrieb:


> und hatte man sich daran gewöhnt gab es auch keinen Krampf mehr im Daumen.


 Gewöhnen kann man sich auch an shooter mit gamepad aber Maus bleibt Maus und die #1.
---
Wenn es Spaß macht, warum auch nicht? Ausreden würde ich keinem exotische Eingabegeräte.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Juli 2014)

Vor einigen Jahren, ich kann es nicht genau sagen, ich glaub ich hatte da gerade mein erstes 56k Modem samt AOL Vertrag,
da habe ich so ein Ding für CAD Programme und andere grafische Sachen genutzt, das ging mit dem Ding echt gut.

Aber alles andere ist einfach "bescheiden", um es milde zu sagen.


----------



## Gtantha (5. Juli 2014)

wird der thread hier eigentlich gelöscht wenn ich meinen account lösche?


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Juli 2014)

Der sollte eigentlich bleiben, du kannst dann natürlich nicht mehr hier schreiben.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juli 2014)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Sam1345 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe so viele Foren Einträge gefunden zum Thema Trackball Mäuse bzw Gaming mit Trackballs. Anscheinend geht kein Eintrag wirklich in die tiefe und eine Produktempfehlung gibt es schonmal gar nicht. Woran liegt es? 
Ich wollte mir demnächst mal diese Maus bestellen weil mir der Bericht gefallen hatte: Logitech M570 Trackball Maus im Test
Jedoch erfüllt sie meine gaming Ansprüche auch nicht wirklich wenn ich mich blind darauf verlasse. Hat die Maus denn jmd im Gaming Einsatz oder kann eine andere Empfehlen? Vll die Gamung Trackball Maus schlechthin die mir nur noch nicht aufgefallen ist?


----------



## Dagnarus (4. November 2016)

Hab die M570 zu Hause und auch mal in Spielen getestet. Für mich ist das absolut nichts. Sowas wie XCom kann man damit spielen oder Echtzeitstrategie. Auch zum Arbeiten/Surfen ist sie wunderbar geeignet und auch ausreichend präzise. Für Shooter kann ich sie nicht empfehlen. Da ist eine normale Maus einfach unschlagbar. Deshalb liegt die jetzt neben der Couch und ist super zum fernbedienen vom Rechner  das geht dann nämlich auch auf dem Knie oder im liegen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2016)

Ich habe einen Freund mit dem ich mich regelmäßig auch auf LAN treffe. Der spielt seit über zehn Jahren mit solchen Teilen und nutzt momentan auch genau dieses Modell. Den hab ich gefragt, er ist aber zu faul mal ein paar Worte dazu zu tippen. Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass er lange zum eingewöhnen gebraucht hat, gerade bei shootern. Er spielt hauptsächlich WoW und andere Blizzard games. Momentan au h sehr aktiv Overwatch. Das klappt auch wirklich gut. Besonders geil ist natürlich die Präzision beim snipern. Auch die allgemeinen Reaktionszeiten sind besser, da man den Daumen schneller bewegen kann, als den ganzen Arm. Haltbar sind die Teile scheinbar auch wie irre. Also von ihm aus und von meinen Beobachtungen, klare Empfehlung.


----------

